# Shooting The Delicious Pickle With BBs



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Just started shooting bbs, loving them.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

I sure hope this is not a re post by accident ,


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Shooting BBs in the wind!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i started off with BBs while learning PFS shooting,and still enjoy them,havent tried shooting in the wind with them but,that could be my next challenge,LOL


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Still too green to attempt the ‘ole PFS. Some day though. I’ll have to find a nice one!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

they are like the potato chip,once you start you just cant stop. no one can shoot just one,lol


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

They are definitely habitat forming


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Tag said:


> They are definitely habitat forming





skarrd said:


> they are like the potato chip,once you start you just cant stop. no one can shoot just one,lol


 So, what you're both saying is that they're just as bad as normal slingshots? ..Ahh..now I suddenly better understand the, "The wife made me get rid of some slingshots", posts in the classified section...


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Still too green to attempt the 'ole PFS. Some day though. I'll have to find a nice one!


 I understand that . Ive been shooting almost a year, and only been able to shoot one, w/o hitting my hand or forks everyother time for maybe a month. I would have hurt myself w/it earlier. But man its fun , I do hit my hand sometime though still lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

gotta sacrifice a little blood and flesh to the sling Gods every now and then


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Extremely addictive!!!


----------

